# Housekeepers in Mexico City



## TheSouthAfrican (Oct 20, 2015)

My wife and I are currently looking for a good source to find a housekeeper in Mexico City. We've been looking for a while, but haven't come across anything as of yet. Could someone please put us in the right direction. Thanks


----------



## Cozumel Jim (Oct 21, 2015)

The best way to find a housekeeper is word of mouth. 
If you advertise in a local Mexican Newspaper expect A LOOOOOOOOT of applicants. (from experience)
Best way is to ask around the expat community and a good name will surface.

Hope this helps


----------



## JoanneR2 (Apr 18, 2012)

TheSouthAfrican said:


> My wife and I are currently looking for a good source to find a housekeeper in Mexico City. We've been looking for a while, but haven't come across anything as of yet. Could someone please put us in the right direction. Thanks


Hi, I may be able to help but would prefer to do it by private message. You don't seem to have done enough posts (5) yet for me to be able to do this.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Cozumel Jim said:


> The best way to find a housekeeper is word of mouth.
> If you advertise in a local Mexican Newspaper expect A LOOOOOOOOT of applicants. (from experience)
> Best way is to ask around the expat community and a good name will surface.
> 
> Hope this helps


Out of curiosity, is there a reason you suggest asking around the "expat community". I found the lady who cleans my house weekly by asking some Mexican friends. I hardly know any expats here, and the one I do know doesn't have any cleaning help as far as I know, nor does he live nearby. But in any event, it seems like networking broadly would be good, not just among expats.


----------



## Cozumel Jim (Oct 21, 2015)

Since my Spanish isn't all that good I rely on asking other English speaking people (ie: expats) when it comes to trusting someone else to come into my house.

Out of curiosity, does it really matter? That certainly was an odd response to a fairly straight forward answer.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I would ask Mexicans before expats, the Mexicans know the background and reputation of people most expat do not. If you do not speak Spanish then expats it has to be.


----------



## TheSouthAfrican (Oct 20, 2015)

Thank you for all the responses. Asking Mexicans for recommendations is a great idea.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Cozumel Jim said:


> Since my Spanish isn't all that good I rely on asking other English speaking people (ie: expats) when it comes to trusting someone else to come into my house.
> 
> Out of curiosity, does it really matter? That certainly was an odd response to a fairly straight forward answer.


I don't know if it matters. I just thought it was unusual to specify what group you would ask; now I understand.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

TheSouthAfrican said:


> My wife and I are currently looking for a good source to find a housekeeper in Mexico City. We've been looking for a while, but haven't come across anything as of yet. Could someone please put us in the right direction. Thanks


It doesn't matter who you ask, there are no housekeepers (ama de llaves) in Mexico. There are maids, lots of them. My advice; be careful who you open your house to.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

That’s your experience, Gary. Mine is that I do have an ama de llaves.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

maesonna said:


> That’s your experience, Gary. Mine is that I do have an ama de llaves.


Ok.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maesonna said:


> That’s your experience, Gary. Mine is that I do have an ama de llaves.


How did you find her?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I know a woman who has 3 maids in Ajijic and 2 in Guadalajara and one woman in charge who goes back and forth.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Isla Verde said:


> How did you find her?


Word of mouth and good luck.


----------

